# Frankenwald-Tour



## cubey (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo liebe Mountainbike Comunity,

ich plane eine Mehrtages-Tour im Frankenwald.
Wann wird noch entschieden, ich warte erst mal ab wer sich beteiligt.
Im Frankenwald gibt es 7 beschilderte Routen, insgesamt über 300 Km und ca. 8000 Höhenmeter.
Zur Übernachtung könnte ich kostenlos das Ferienhaus meines Onkels anbieten, nur verpflegen müssen wir uns selber.

Wer grundsätzlich Interesse hat bitte posten!


----------



## cubey (4. Mai 2005)

Oder vielleicht doch nur einen Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzn (4. Mai 2005)

Servus Cubey,

prinzipiell klingt das gut *an was, wie, wo, wann, wer hättst denn so gedacht?

Potentielles Interesse.

Grüße, Fritz

Kann auch gerne bisschen mitplanen, biken war ich da noch nicht, aber wandern, Karte(n) fliegt hier auch irgendwo rum.


----------



## cubey (4. Mai 2005)

Wow ein Interessent  

Also erstens war ich als Kind oft In Schwarzenbach, da ist auch die Hütte von meinem Onkel, und nähe Döbraberg wohnt eine Tante von mir.
Am Döbraberg ist auch ein neuer Fun-Trail-Park der mit einer Tour verbunden ist.
Was,wie,wo,wann usw. weis ich auch noch nicht genau, ich habe gedacht das hier mehr zuspruch erfolgt.

Schau mal hier, dann weist du ungefähr von was ich rede Frankenwald MTB Touren 

Ich habe halt gedacht mal übers Wochenende in der Hütte schlafen und ein paar Touren ausprobieren.
Ich muss auch noch sagen das ich und meine Jungs noch keine Alpencrosser sind, d.h. wir haben noch Anfängerwaden  
Ich hoffe das macht nix.

Also was meinst?


----------



## fritzn (4. Mai 2005)

des wär fei wos  

ich studiere momentan in nürnberg, und stamme aus hof  kenne mich also auch weng aus in der gegend.

bin mit nem kumpel erst im september von wallenfals nach hof gewandert, und habe die mtb-strecken gekreuzt *sie sind nicht furchtbar lang, aber sehen aus, als ob´s spass macht!

offizielle beschreibung

edit: na gut, es geht doch auch in lang;-)


----------



## cubey (5. Mai 2005)

Na also, dann müssen wir nur noch was ausmachen.
Ich schick dir dann mal meine Handynr. per Privatnachricht.


----------



## Wurscht (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo Cubey, hi Fritzn!

Ich bin a) Wurscht
          b) neu hier im IBC-Forum
          c) zwischen Hof und Döbraberg beheimatet.

Ich hab grad euren thread hier gefunden und muß mich da gleich mal mit einmischen. Wenn ihr hier mal fahrt, sagt mir bescheid, da möcht ich dann auch mit. Bis jetzt hab ich hier nämlich noch niemanden gefunden, der mit mir die großen Frankenwaldtouren fahren würde.
Hab erst letztes Jahr so 'richtig' mit mountainbiken angefangen, bin also auch nicht der Konditionsbiker...

Ich bin in der Zwischenzeit schon 3 der insgesamt 7 ausgewiesenen MTB-Touren hier gefahren und kann nur sagen: vom Feinsten! Echt lecker!!


Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## cubey (6. Mai 2005)

Freilich des machmer scho....  
Nur wann?
Muss a erst mein Onkel fragn.


----------



## karstenenh (7. Mai 2005)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> Freilich des machmer scho....
> Nur wann?
> Muss a erst mein Onkel fragn.



Frag Du Deinen Onkel und ich melde hiermit auch schon erhebliches Interesse an. Hört sich gut an, Deine Idee.


----------



## fritzn (8. Mai 2005)

Hi Wurscht,

willkommen im Forum und dann auch hoffentlich willkommen bei der Tour!
Ist ja perfekt, wenn Du da schon mal rumgetigert bist, dann können wir das GPS daheimlassen   (nicht dass ich eins hätte, nur Spass)

Hi Karsten, wäre natürlich cool, wenn Du mitkämst!
Vielleicht können wir ja irgendwie zusammen hochfahren.
Besprechen wir mal am Freitag bei Pizza, wa?

Jetzt muss ich mal sehen, wann ich da so könnte (bin immer recht eingespannt wg. Studium und Freundin, aber mal sehen.
Obwohl, Pfingstmontag wär halt noch was. Allerdings sollte es ja eine Ü sein, und am So. hab ich keine Zeit. Und Karsten fährt sich meiner Kenntnis nach am Sonntag mindestens 200 Kilometer in die Beine, richtig?  

Und dann kann ich eher so ab Mitte Juni wieder (wenn es denn ein WE sein soll). Ab und zu könnte ich nämlich auch unter der Woche.

Ist irgendjm. positiv von den Pfingstferien betroffen? Weiss ja nciht, was ihr so macht  Schule, Arbeit, Studium? Nix außer biken?? 
Dann ginge vielleicht noch was im Mai.

Schönen Abend noch,
Fritz


----------



## cubey (10. Mai 2005)

So Männer,

hab mal mit meinem Onkel gesprochen.
Wir müssten vorab schon mal einen Termin ausmachen, weil die nächste Zeit das Haus öfters belegt ist.
Also am besten ein paar Termine festlegen und dann frag ich nochmal nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzn (10. Mai 2005)

Reicht Dir das, was Du von mir weisst? Sonst poste ich es nochmal genauer.

WE oder unter der Woche?


----------



## Wurscht (10. Mai 2005)

Ja hallöle! 

Ich für meinen Teil bin ja relativ flexibel, da ich ja (endlich mal ein Vorteil!) hier schon wohne.    Also, wenn die Hütte von Cubey sei'm Onkel für euch frei ist, einfach hier posten, mailen, anrufen, trommeln oder sonst was, und ich klinke mich dann, wenn's recht ist, bei eurer Tour einfach ein.

Ansonsten wäre mir ein Wochenende recht, da ich arbeite und leider keine Pfingstferien mehr habe.   


Tja, und dann ist vielleicht noch erwähnenswert, daß ich jetzt am Pfingstwochenende auf alle Fälle auf einer der sieben MTB-Touren hier im Frankenwald unterwegs bin.
Der Wetterbericht kündigt ja doch endlich wieder besseres Wetter an, das sogar evtl bis über's WE gehen soll!

Eigentlich plane ich (bis jetzt), entweder Sonntag oder Montag zu fahren. Weil Samstag werde ich wahrscheinlich arbeiten. Sollte jedoch für Samstag was z'ammgehen, daß jemand von euch mitfahren wöllte, kann ich die Arbeit auch absagen...

Ich liebäugel entweder mit den Routen 3 (Rennsteig-Region Süd/ 56,4 km/ 1293 hm), 4 (Rodachtal Nord/ 51,4 km/ 1693 hm) oder 6 (Steinachtal/ 39,6 km/ 1130 hm). Die wären Neuland für mich.
Oder aber auch 'nur' die Döbrabergrunde Route 7 (44,8 km / 1218 hm). Da verfahr ich mich nicht, weil ich die wenigstens schon kenne.   

Wenn irgendjemand Lust hat mitzufahren, meldet euch hier, ich schau bestimmt nochmal hier im Forum vorbei!   


Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## cubey (11. Mai 2005)

Also dieses Wochenende kann ich nicht, außerdem ist da auch das Haus belegt. Ich würde Fronleichnam vorschlagen als verlängertes Wochenende, vorausgesezt ihr habt frei. Oder einfach irgendein Wochenende danach.


----------



## Wurscht (11. Mai 2005)

@ cubey:

kein Problem!
Fronleichnam ist gleichfalls in Ordnung. Sag Bescheid, und normalerweise bin  ich zu (fast) allen Schandtaten bereit!   
Wochenende ist eigentlich von Haus aus kein Problem. Einzige Bedingung: das Wetter muß schon passen! Bei Regen glaub ich nicht, daß ich viel Lust dazu hätte... 

Übrigens: der heutige Wetterbericht veranlasst mich dann doch dazu, eher den Samstag zur Tour in Betracht zu ziehen. Könnte ja angeblich schon wieder schlechter werden... :kotz:


Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## cubey (18. Mai 2005)

Fronleichnam Klappt doch nicht weil Bekannte heiraten.  
Also dann doch nur ein normales Wochenende irgendwann danach.
Ich meld mich wieder.


----------



## demon_ofdirt (18. Mai 2005)

Hi,
Ich muss sagen klingt äußerst verlockend?
Habt ihr da nochn Plätzchen frei??
Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurscht (18. Mai 2005)

Meinst du da Cubey und die Hochzeit?


----------



## demon_ofdirt (19. Mai 2005)

Natürlich die Hochzeit ;-)

Nee das Bikewochenende natürlich- das wär ne feine Sache-lol


----------



## cubey (24. Mai 2005)

Nicht das diese Aktion in vergessenheit gerät.

Bin noch dabei ein geeignetes Wochenende zu finden.


----------



## Wurscht (25. Mai 2005)

Ja, hallo!

Auch ich behalte diesen (sozusagen meinen Heimat-) Fred im Auge!  
Und nachdem der Wetterbericht ja ein super-tolles-langes-Wochenende verspricht:

hat jemand Lust, mit mir am Donnerstag eine Frankenwaldrunde zu drehen?​
Mir schweben - falls ich Donnerstag morgens rechtzeitig aufwache! - 2 mögliche Touren vor: entweder bei Steinbach / Tschirn 56 km mit ca 1300 hm, oder bei Wallenfels / Steinwiesen 51 km mit ca 1700 hm.
Allerdings: schön langsam und viel Zeit lassen. Einkehren ist auch dabei.

Hat jemand Lust oder Interesse??? Ich denke so an einen Start gegen evtl 10.00 Uhr??
Ich verspreche euch: landschaftlich auf alle Fälle 'äußerst lecker'!!


Ciao, Wurscht


ich versuch mal, 'n paar Fotos vom Frankenwald anzuhängen - wenn's klappt.





Mist - klappt nicht!


----------



## SlowBiker (25. Mai 2005)

Hi Wurscht,

wir fahren morgen (also Donnerstag) in den Frankenwald und möchten die Runde MTB3 machen (Routenverlauf:
Steinbach am Wald - Kremnitzmühle - Rappoltengrün - Tschirn - Lahm - Finkenmühle - Teuschnitz - Bastelsmühle/Kohlmühle - Steinbach am Wald)

Hast du vielleicht ähnliche Ambitionen

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Wurscht (25. Mai 2005)

Mist! Wahrscheinlich zu spät jetzt...

Hi, SlowBiker!

Klar - solltest Du das jetzt noch lesen und auch beantworten, klaro hätt' ich Interesse, mit Euch zusammen zu fahren! Die MTB 3 ist ja die eine meiner ausgewählten Routen für morgen.

Müsstest mir bloß schreiben, wann und wo ihr einsteigt. 

Oder schick ne SMS an die 0160 1842146 wenn Du das noch vor Eurer Abfahrt gelesen hast!


Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## Wurscht (26. Mai 2005)

Hi @ all!

Also, ich weiß ja nicht, was SlowRider gemacht hat, aber ich bin heut die MTB 3 gefahren.
Für meinen Geschmack war das bis jetzt die langweiligste der 7 Routen. Nennt mich einfach nur noch den Waldautobahnwurscht. Schätzungsweise 95 - 97% der gesamten Strecke NUR breite Schotterwege oder geteerte Straße!
Gut, sie hat wenigstens viele Kilometerchen, die zurückgelegt werden wollen.
Und mir wurde heute wieder schmerzlich in Erinnerung gebracht, daß man als Kind Sachen wußte, die man irgendwann im Erwachsenendasein wieder vegessen hat! Unter anderem z.B., daß Pflastersteine IM Bachbett meistens glitschig sind   War aber eine willkommene Erfrischung, diese erste Bachdurchquerung    Daß ich aber bei der (für mich) letzten Bachquerung (normalerweise die erste) einen Überschlag beim Eintauchen machte, brachte mich schon ein bißchen in    !
UND im Vergleich zu den anderen mir bekannten Strecken ist die MTB 3 relativ schlecht ausgeschildert. Ich hab sie heute locker auf 60,5 km und 1304 hm erweitert, weil ich ein Schild nicht erspäht hatte 
Aber das Wetter war ja spitze, und wenn ich es jetzt noch schaffen würde, hier Bilder einzustellen, würde ich ja gerne dem Showman nacheifern und einen bebilderten Bericht anhängen. Ich bin aber zu dumm dazu   


Ciao, der Fährt-ab-jetzt-nur-noch-und-nennt-ihn-auch-so-Waldautobahnwurscht!


----------



## cubey (27. Mai 2005)

Also ich glaube die lassen wir an unserem weekend aus.


----------



## Wurscht (27. Mai 2005)

Eben das hätte ich dann doch auch vorgeschlagen! 

Wenn die anderen Bilder entwickelt sind, und ich dann auch mal aweng mehr Zeit hab, dahinter zu kommen, wie man die hier einstellt, werd ich mal versuchen,  so ein paar Tourberichte hier zu posten.  

Mist - Wochenende und super Wetter! Und ich muß morgen auf ein Familienfest gehen!    Und am Sonntag ist Formel 1  


Schönes Wochenende euch allen die ihr biken werdet!!


Ciao, der-am-sonntag-vielleich-formel-1-ausfallen-lässt-Wurscht


----------



## SlowBiker (29. Mai 2005)

Wurscht, du hast voll Recht. Die Strecke war zum Einschlafen. Am Anfang - am Döbraberg- dachten wir noch, das wird recht witzig. Aber das wars dann auch. Wi du sagst, nur noch Autobahn.
Vor lauter Frust, haben wir auf der Heimfahrt in der Fränkischen im Wiesenttal in Doos Halt gemacht. Ab 17 Uhr waren die Sonntagswanderer alle daheim und wir hatten freie Fahrt. Es war nur ne kurze Abendrunde aber Singlesssss vom Feinsten.
Im Frankenwald sieht man mich so schnell nicht mehr  

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurscht (29. Mai 2005)

@ SlowBiker:

Warst Du jetzt am Döbraberg oder auf der MTB 3??   
Das eine hat fei mit dem anderen nix zu tun!

Und wenn Du die MTB 3 gefahren bist, sei nicht so hart und gib dem Frankenwald noch eine Chance! Die anderen Strecken sind besser!


Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## cubey (2. Juni 2005)

Also mein Terminkalender ist aus beruflichen Gründen so vollgeknallt worden, dass es die nächste Zeit glaub ich nix wird mit dem Wochenende wird.
Ich meld mich wieder.


----------



## Wurscht (3. Juni 2005)

Schade


----------



## limbodancer (15. Juni 2005)

Hi,
die Kritik über Tour Nr. 3 kann ich hier weder bestätigen noch bestreiten, da ich diese noch nicht gefahren bin.
Ihr solltet euch vielleicht mal Tour Nr. 4(Rodachtal über Wallenfels/Steinwiesen) anschauen. Angenehme Länge u. Höhe, Landschaftlich sehr reizvoll und gespickt mit Fahrtechnischen Feinheiten.
Zudem ist die Tour ideal ausgeschildert und somit ein "vom Weg abkommen" unmöglich.
Ich denke, nach dieser Tour wird wieder angenehmer über die "Trails" im Frankenwald gedacht  

Viel Spaß damit

Gruß

Limbodancer


----------



## Wurscht (17. Juni 2005)

Hi, ich mal wieder!

Hey, limbodancer: ich bin heute auch mal die Tour Nr 4 gefahren. Jetzt muß ich Dich aber mal fragen, was denn Dein Tacho so gesprochen hat. Laut Karte sollten das 51,4 km und 1693 hm sein. Ich hab's aber fei bloß auf 48,1 km und 1233 hm gebracht...??   

Ansonsten mein Kurzkommentar: ist auf alle Fälle besser als Tour Nr. 3, die kann man mal wieder fahren. (des highlight war der Singletrail mit - lt. Tacho - 24 % Steigung   )

Was mir persönlich bis jetzt jedoch am Besten gefällt, ist die Nr. 7, Döbraberg   . 


Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## limbodancer (20. Juni 2005)

@ wurscht

Hi,

bei mir gabs da auch Unterschiede zwischen Karte und Tacho. Noch krasser hab ich's aber am WE im Fichtelgebirge bei einer Tour von Gefress über Schneeberg, Ochsenkopf und zurück nach Gefress erlebt. Angegeben waren 67 km und irgentwas um die 1600 hm - gefahren sind wir knappe 80 km und ca.2000 hm.
Nichts desto trotz - schöne Tour - technisch nicht so anspruchsvoll(viele "Waldautobahnen", dafür aber konditonell um so mehr 
Die Fernsicht am Schneeberg bzw. Ochsenkopf ist an schönen Tagen schon wirklich der Hammer!!!


Gruß


----------



## Wurscht (10. März 2006)

MÄRZ! Mittlerweile der *10.MÄRZ!!*

 

Lagebericht aus dem Frankenwald: trotz daß es seit gestern regnet - endlich mal kein Schnee mehr! - , haben wir noch immer geschlossene Schneedecke.


Aber auch hier werden die Tage länger und zwangsläufig meldet sich die Lust auf's Mountainbiken wieder. Langsam erwache auch ich wieder aus meiner Winterstarre, und da biken bis jetzt aus breitengradstechnischen Gründen hier noch sehr unangenehm  ist, tauch ich halt hier im Forum mal wieder auf.

 HALLO, FORUM - HALLO, FRANKENWALDINTERESSIERTE!!! 

Jaaaa, da war doch letztes Jahr was??? 

Da gab es doch im letzten Jahr eben diesen Fred hier, wo Leute eventuell mal die Moutainbikerouten im FW ausprobieren wollten? Nur für den Fall, daß jemand in diesem Jahr Lust hat, wollte ich dieses Thema mal wieder aus der Versenkung holen!

Infomaterial über die Frankenwaldtouren gibt's auch im Netz. Dazu solltet ihr mal folgenden Link ausprobieren: http://www.frankenwald-aktiv.de

Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## fritzn (12. März 2006)

Dieses Jahr???

Bist Du sicher???

 

(habe mich auch letztens dran erinnert....)


----------



## Wurscht (12. März 2006)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Jahr???
> 
> Bist Du sicher???
> 
> ...






Nein, 

seit heute bin ich mir nichtmal mehr sicher, ob man in diesem Jahr überhaupt nochmal vernünftig radeln kann!

Seit gestern 40 cm Neuschnee. Heute 8 Stunden lang Gehsteige freiräumen. Ich kann diese @":<>)?§$% weiße Pracht nicht mehr sehen!!

Was heut früh allerdings ziemlich geil war, war das Tiefschneefahren auf dem Weg in die Arbeit. Fast bis zur Nabe im Schnee versunken und dann in Spurrillen von Autos kommen, die Stunden vorher durchgefahren sind. War richtig lustig....



Aber zurück zum Thema: ich geb die Hoffnung halt einfach nicht auf, daß dieses Jahr mal jemand von euch hier vorbeischaut.  

Ich geh dann jetzt mal noch ne Runde Schnee schippen....   



Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (13. März 2006)

Servus Ihr,

tut mir leid das es letztes nichtsmehr wurde.
Aber dieses Jahr geht bestimmt was.

Gruß
Cubey


----------



## Wurscht (15. März 2006)

Guten Abend!

So, und um nun auch fit zu werden (und ENDLICH die Weihnachtsplätzchen abzutrainieren), war ich gestern das erste Mal, abgesehen von meinem täglichen Weg in die Arbeit, mit dem Radel unterwegs.
Schließlich will ich ja dann nicht der Letzte sein, falls in diesem Jahr tatsächlich mal was zammgehen sollte, von wegen biken im Frankenwald.  

Um 16:45 Uhr hab ich mich also hier vom Acker gemacht. Eigentlich wollte ich nur den Radweg bis ins 15 km entfernte Helmbrechts fahren. (Schaut euch meine Bilder an, dann wisst ihr, warum ich den Radweg nehmen wollte.)
Nach 5 km kam aber linkerhand eine Abzweigung in einen herrlich wurzeligen Wald mit einer angenehmen Single-Trail-Abfahrt - da dacht ich mir 'versuch's doch mal mit Tiefschnee-fahren'.

Naja, das wurde dann ein bißchen anstrengend. Hat aber heftig Späße gemacht! Obwohl ich ein paar Meter schieben mußte wegen Tiefschnee.

Als ich wieder auf dem Radweg ankam, hab ich meine Tour etwas verkürzt, da es ja dann auch schon wieder dunkel wurde. Aber alles in allem hat's gestern so richtig heftig Laune gemacht, zumal ja auch endlich mal wieder die Sonne geschienen hatte!

Jetzt hoff ich, daß doch endlich auch bei uns der Frühling mal vorbeikommt!



Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## Wurscht (19. März 2006)

Sonntag abend.

Morgen ist Frühlingsanfang. Davon bekommt man aber angesichts der hiesigen Schneeverhältnisse noch nicht wirklich was mit.
Jedoch war heut wieder mal bombiger Sonnenschein. Und das mal an einem Sonntag!  
Also hat mich heute wenig daheim gehalten, noch dazu, da das Thermometer sage und schreibe +9,5° in der Mittagsstunde angezeigt hat.

Ich hab ja schon erwähnt, daß hier noch ettliches an Schnee rumliegt, also blieb mir nichts anderes übrig, als wieder den Fuß- und Radweg zu fahren. Leider hatte ich nicht bedacht, daß ungefähr 729 Rentner bei dem heutigen Wetter gleichfalls mal wieder an die frische Luft wollten. Auf den ersten Kilometern mußte ich also ziemlich vorsichtig machen... 

Ab nachmittags 3 wurde es jedoch besser - da ist ja bekanntlich Kaffee-Zeit.

Alles in allem kam ich dann heute auf etwas über 40 km bei 434 hm. Ich glaub, wenn ich so weitermach, kann ich am Samstag tatsächlich bei den Middlfrangn in Roth mitfahren...

Kurz bevor ich wieder daheim war, mußte ich doch noch in den Wald abbiegen (den ich am Dienstag gleichfalls gefahren bin). Es war immer noch alles dick verschneit, mit dem Unterschied, daß heute der Schnee angetaut war und ich demzufolge auf der Schiebepassage noch tiefer eingesunken bin


----------



## Wurscht (23. April 2006)

Hallo, ich mal wieder.

So, jetzt isses endlich auch hier soweit: der Schnee ist von den Wegen so ziemlich verschwunden!
Was jetzt noch stört, ist der Schneebruch. Abseits der Forst-Hauptwege liegen noch viele abgebrochene Bäume über den Wegen. Es ist also demzufolge öfters mal absteigen und heben angesagt.
Aber alles in allem:


----------



## Wurscht (5. Mai 2006)

Hat irgendwer Lust, am Sonntag ne Runde im Frankenwald zu drehen?


----------



## Callimero (19. Juni 2006)

hallo zusammen!
ich werd in den baden-württembergischen sommerfereien in teuschnitz im zeltlager sein und will dort natürlich nicht aufs biken verzichten! hab mich also mal schlau gemacht und mich für die mtb1 entschieden! jetzt hab ich aber noch ne frage: ist die route ausgeschilder, oder muss man sich die beschreibung ausdrucken und mit der fahren?
danke schonmal für die hilfe!
gruß Calli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. Juni 2006)

Na Hallo aber auch... wir sind ne kleine Gruppe die ständig irgendwo zwischen
Frankenwald und Fichtelgebirge rumsaust. Döbraberg ist natürlich bekannt.
Höllental ist ja auch ganz nett. Einfach mal unter www.bike-team-muenchberg.de gucken!


----------



## Wurscht (28. Juni 2006)

Callimero schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen!
> ich werd in den baden-württembergischen sommerfereien in teuschnitz im zeltlager sein und will dort natürlich nicht aufs biken verzichten! hab mich also mal schlau gemacht und mich für die mtb1 entschieden! jetzt hab ich aber noch ne frage: ist die route ausgeschilder, oder muss man sich die beschreibung ausdrucken und mit der fahren?
> danke schonmal für die hilfe!
> gruß Calli




Hallo, Callimero!

Zuerst mal, Entschuldigung, daß ich so spät antworte, hab aber grad erst deinen post gelesen. In aller Regel sind die Routen sehr gut ausgeschildert. Wenn du die Augen offen hälst, kann also auf der 1 nicht viel schief gehen. Es sei denn, seit letztem Jahr wurden Schilder entfernt.
Ich würde jedoch für Notfälle - möglicherweise auch nur Forstarbeiten - vorsichtshalber die Routenbeschreibung mitnehmen. Ansonsten, wann hast du denn vor, die zu fahren?

Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## Wurscht (28. Juni 2006)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:
			
		

> Na Hallo aber auch... wir sind ne kleine Gruppe die ständig irgendwo zwischen
> Frankenwald und Fichtelgebirge rumsaust. Döbraberg ist natürlich bekannt.
> Höllental ist ja auch ganz nett. Einfach mal unter www.bike-team-muenchberg.de gucken!




Ja, Hallo!

Kommt hier doch mal Leben in den Fred? Hey, HauDraufWieNix, was oder wie fahrt ihr denn so? Du bist aus Helmetz? Du bist aber nicht zufällig der Gerd, den ich letztes Jahr mal getroffen hab?
Wenn ja, ich wär immer noch daran interessiert, mal mit euch mitzufahren. Auch wenn ich letztes Jahr wegen Regen geschwächelt hab, aber ich würde mich trotzdem über weitere Infos, wann was geht, freuen! Bin in diesem Jahr konditionell auch ein klein bißchen besser, als letztes Jahr. 
Bloß die nächste Woche geht gar nix, da fahr ich in Urlaub.

Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## Didi123 (28. Juni 2006)

Morgen,

hat jemand die Routen dieser 7 Frankenwaldtouren in gedruckter oder vielmehr "gescannter" Form...?  
Wäre nett. Danke!

Didi


----------



## sud (28. Juni 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen,
> 
> hat jemand die Routen dieser 7 Frankenwaldtouren in gedruckter oder vielmehr "gescannter" Form...?
> Wäre nett. Danke!
> ...



Hi,

unter http://www.frankenwald-aktiv.de/start.php gibts alle Infos. Da kann man die Touren auch als .pdf runterladen.


----------



## Didi123 (28. Juni 2006)

Oh cool,

kannte zwar die Seite, hab' aber nicht bemerkt, dass es die Touren als PDF gibt.

Danke!

Edit: Die PDFs sind gut, aber trotzdem: Hat mal jemand die Routen auf dem Scanner gehabt?
Wenn man nämlich so ein PDF ausdruckt, dann erkennt man nicht nicht mehr so sehr viel...?!


----------



## Callimero (1. Juli 2006)

@ wurscht:
wird irgendwann zwischen 1.8 und 10.8 sein. kann leider nichts genaues voraussagenm weil ich gucken muss wie ich da zeit hab. vllt trifft man sich ja mal unterwegs 

danke für die infos

Calli


----------



## Wurscht (9. Juli 2006)

Callimero schrieb:
			
		

> @ wurscht:
> wird irgendwann zwischen 1.8 und 10.8 sein. kann leider nichts genaues voraussagenm weil ich gucken muss wie ich da zeit hab. vllt trifft man sich ja mal unterwegs
> 
> danke für die infos
> ...






Ja, null Problemo. Sag einfach bescheid. Alles andere findet sich dann schon irgendwie  



Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## Wurscht (9. Oktober 2006)

NEUES ZUM THEMA FRANKENWALD-TOUR:

Es ist unvorstellbar,
aber es hat geklappt: am Sonntag, dem 08.10.2006 trafen sich 3 oberfränkische MTBler zur gemeinsamen Ausfahrt!

Fazit: 1 gebrochener Schaltgriff,
         1 beschädigter Zeigefinger.

@merlot: 
warst Du beim Arzt? Wie lautet die Diagnose?

Ich hoffe, es findet sich trotzdem mal wieder jemand, der mit mir fahren will....

Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## cubey (10. Oktober 2006)

Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurscht (22. Oktober 2006)

Heute mal wieder die MTB 7 versucht.
Ich war ganz überrascht, als ich an meinem Startpunkt ankam, waren da doch tatsächlich schon andere Mountainbiker! Die waren zwar schon wieder am Einladen, aber immerhin: der Beweis ist sozusagen erbracht, daß es tatsächlich MTBler gibt, die auch am Döbraberg fahren. Hatten Kronacher Nummern. Wohnmobil und Kombi mit Anhänger. 
Hey Leute, seit ihr zufällig hier im Forum? Wenn ja, meldet euch doch mal, wenn ihr wieder in der Gegend Schwarzenbach/Wallenfels fahrt!

10 Sekunden, bevor ich endgültig startklar war, kam aus dem Wald ein weiterer MTB-Treiber hervor. Ich rief ihm zwar noch ein freundliches "Servus" zu, aber unbeirrt zog er vorbei. 

Wir fuhren zwar beide ziemlich konstant im gleichen Tempo, es hat aber dann doch ca. 10 km gedauert, bis man mal miteinander ins Gespräch kam. Dann war's aber ganz net. Bis zu meinem Platten...

Detlef, falls Du das liest: ich mußte danach dann doch auch abbrechen. Auf der Innenseite meines Mantels stach irgendwelches Drahtgewebe aus der Reifenkarkasse in den Mantel. Mist!
Muß nun doch dringend neue Reifen kaufen...

Jedenfalls, falls mal wieder auf die Idee kommt, am Döbraberg zu fahren, könnt ihr ruhig mal hier bescheid sagen!


Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## sud (23. Oktober 2006)

ich fahr da erst wieder wenn schnee liegt und dann nachts und vor allem bergab. bergauf schwitz ich immer so...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (29. Oktober 2006)

so jetzt war ich lange nicht mehr hier im forum... ts ts ts. War gestern und
vorgestern mal die MTB 7 fahren, und da waren doch tatsächlich noch
andere Spuren außer meiner... Also falls ihr mal einen Verrückten mit nem
Enduro am Döbraberg seht, dann bin das ich.
Im Frühjahr gehts dann bei uns wieder los mit den Traningstouren in Fichtel-
gebirge. Wer will kann sich ja über die Homepage vom Biketeam informieren.
Ach ja ich bin nicht der Gerd...


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (1. November 2006)

sud schrieb:


> ich fahr da erst wieder wenn schnee liegt und dann nachts und vor allem bergab. bergauf schwitz ich immer so...


   
Na dann... morgen oder übermorgen???


----------



## Wurscht (18. November 2006)

Grüßung!!

Hat wer Lust, morgen am Sonntag, 19.11.2006, nochmal eine Runde durch den Frankenwald zu drehen?

Ich will entweder meine Haus- und Hofrunde nochmal angehen (Selbitz - Naila - Schneidberg - Döbraberg - Alte Hohe Straß - Selbitz), oder nochmal die MTB 7 um den Döbraberg.
Geplanter Start irgendwas zwischen 10 und 11.


----------



## Wurscht (24. November 2006)

Wochenende 25./26. November 2006 soll das Wetter auch wieder gut werden...
???


----------

